# πορτοφόλιο = portfolio



## nickel (Feb 24, 2011)

*πορτοφόλιο* (το) *1.* φάκελος εργασιών (φοιτητή, μαθητή, επαγγελματία, φωτομοντέλου κ.λπ.) *2.* χαρτοφυλάκιο μετοχών.
[ΕΤΥΜ. Μεταφορά του αγγλικού _portfolio_ < ιταλ. portafogli, απ' όπου και το _πορτοφόλι_.]

Είναι ενδιαφέρον ότι στο διαδίκτυο (και σίγουρα σε .gr) υπάρχουν πάμπολλα *_portofolio_, το οποίο δεν ξέρω από ποια γνωστή γλώσσα προέρχεται. :)

Για τον φάκελο εργασιών: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=96652#post96652


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2011)

Έλα και με άγχωσες (νόμισα ότι μόνο εγώ το έλεγα λάθος, αφού προκρίνεις το πορτΟφόλιο), αλλά ευτυχώς η αγορά πηγαίνει με όσα ξέρω κι εγώ: *πορτφόλιο*.


----------



## NadiaF (Feb 24, 2011)

*Και όμως*

η αγορά ασπάζεται, στην πλειοψηφία της, ασπάζεται το «χαρτοφυλάκιο» / «φάκελο» κατά περίπτωση.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2011)

Δεν διαφωνούμε, αλλά υπάρχουν ως γνωστόν διάφορα επίπεδα ύφους. :) Δεν έχω ακούσει πάντως ποτέ φωτογράφο ή μοντέλο να αναφέρεται σε «φάκελο».


----------



## NadiaF (Feb 24, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Δεν έχω ακούσει πάντως ποτέ φωτογράφο ή μοντέλο να αναφέρεται σε «φάκελο».



Αυτοί λένε «μπουκ» (book), και αυτό το λέω με μεγάλη σιγουριά :).


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2011)

Δεν μπορώ να παραβλέψω τη χρήση, οπότε πρέπει να προσθέσω και τον καθαρό αγγλισμό. Οπότε, το ενημερώνω:

*πορτοφόλιο* (το) και *πορτφόλιο* (το) *1.* φάκελος εργασιών (φοιτητή, μαθητή, επαγγελματία, φωτομοντέλου κ.λπ.) *2.* χαρτοφυλάκιο μετοχών.
[ΕΤΥΜ. Μεταφορά του αγγλικού _portfolio_ < ιταλ. portafogli, απ' όπου και το _πορτοφόλι_.]


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2011)

Παράκληση: Φτιάξε, Ζαζ, ένα νήμα για το μπουκ και τους μπουκ.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 27, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Δεν έχω ακούσει πάντως ποτέ φωτογράφο ή μοντέλο να αναφέρεται σε «φάκελο».





NadiaF said:


> Αυτοί λένε «μπουκ» (book), και αυτό το λέω με μεγάλη σιγουριά :).


Σωστά, αλλά πάντως «φάκελο» δεν το λένε με τίποτα. :)


----------

